
Equity as compensation to interns - mbenchi10
What do you guys think of giving equity away to interns as compensation?
What stage do you think it makes less sense?
======
sethammons
Step 1: pay your interns a fair wage in cash. After you complete step 1, you
can do what what you like with equity :). I feel that equity equates to "skin
in the game" but is also very close to a lotto ticket. I'd consider a program
where interns get options if they return for full time employment after they
complete school and then stay for a proper vesting period (1-4 years).
Granted, normal employees should get that program too. So maybe you sweeten
the deal for interns by reducing time to vest or extra options for having
interned.

